# Does the Stream 4K remote eat batteries for breakfast?



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

I've had my 4k for just over 5 months, and in that time with light use I've gone through the original batteries and a second set in the remote. Does this remote eat through batteries for anyone else or maybe I've just had a bad run of batteries?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

got mine on launch day and haven't had to change them yet.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I changed them initially months ago and they're at like 80% or so now. On the one I've actually ooked at. Have three and haven't had to replace batteries yet. All about 6 months or so old. Or whenever they came out. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Installed a new TS4K on our main TV in late September...batteries died yesterday. Will see if better-quality batteries (compared to what come with it) last any longer.


----------

